
Google Street View Hyperlapses [video] - cmsj
http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2013/04/google-street-view-hyperlapse/
======
crazygringo
Amazingly cool, what a great "hack" usage of Google Street View. Incredibly
creative!

It occurs to me... I would love to be able to watch cross-country trips like
this. Take me from New York to San Fran in 10 minutes, maybe skipping over
over the really boring monotonous parts? Take me an a tour through Europe!
Could be an amazing tool to give people a real physical sense of distance
between places.

~~~
chez17
>maybe skipping over over the really boring monotonous parts?

You mean the entire Midwest?

~~~
Taylorious
The only boring parts are the parts below Michigan/Chicago, particularly
Indiana... it's basically one giant field.

~~~
kefka
You're right: upper Indiana is boring.

Now, try southern Indiana, around Nashville and Bloomington. It's like a small
slice of California, with the rolling hills, pine trees, scenic routes, huge
lakes, and awesome liberal atmosphere (home of IU).

I'm so glad I'm here, and not elsewhere in Indiana.

------
spicavigo
Something I made and open sourced 10 days ago. Quite similar to this, except,
very few on HN bothered to take a look.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5469218>

~~~
NZ_Matt
Cool app, but I can see why it didn't grab peoples attention.

It's not very clear what to do when you land on the page and there's nothing
to explain what it does. I wasn't sure what I had to put in for the start and
end location. Is just a city name ok? or does it need a full address?

I'd suggest having an example location already selected. That way instead of
asking the user to do something they can simply click the play button and
immediately see what the app does.

------
mgualt
Interesting utility, and kudos for making it OSS! Something I couldn't help
but notice is that it is very similar to a short film which played at TIFF
2011 called "Coorow-Latham Road" by Blake Williams, a 20 minute video work
which played in the Wavelengths experimental section of the festival.

A short clip of the video is available here: <http://vimeo.com/26850823>

Amusingly, the artist has created another version of the video, now that
hyperlapse is available: <https://vimeo.com/63778677>

The original film, Coorow-Latham Road, is edited and manipulated from
screenshots of a Google street view road trip along the length of a road in
rural Australia. The camera rotates 180 degrees from forward to backward along
the 20 minute trip.

This may be a case where art inspires software, which is an interesting
phenomenon in itself, or maybe it's a freak coincidence!

------
neeee
The Eiffel Tower:
[http://hyperlapse.tllabs.io/#48.856680000000004,2.29355,48.8...](http://hyperlapse.tllabs.io/#48.856680000000004,2.29355,48.85823278814567,2.294601923942537,48.85891,2.29687,11.999999999999986,80)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I didn't notice at first, but you can move the target in the map in the top-
right corner to change the viewpoint as you travel. I originally assumed it
was hardcoded.

~~~
moontear
Same here :)

------
lisper
Never thought a cheesy robot doll could make me cry

[http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2011/11/address-is-
approximate...](http://www.thisiscolossal.com/2011/11/address-is-approximate-
a-google-street-view-stop-motion-animation/)

------
yvoschaap2
From the tool creators the write up:
<http://www.teehanlax.com/labs/hyperlapse/>

------
glennos
Did anyone else here actually create their own? When it attempted playback, my
system froze, had to force a restart which led to a looping kernel panic-
reset. Powered off completely to fix it.

Could have been a coincidence/indicative of a system issue, but not game to
try it again!

~~~
coob
Welcome to WebGL…

------
buddym
This thing is seriously cool. I really think using this kind of technology
based on Street view or similar data sets could really create some very cool
in browser games, maybe even with some social elements. Anyone up for the
challenge?

------
jap
Very nice. Made a custom hyperlapse, but it's like driving around at
1000mph...

~~~
divy
We had to lock down the settings on the site to make it as light as possible.
Consequently, you're limited to 75 frames. It's basically built for very short
routes spinning around objects. If you want to do long routes or crazy camera
movements, grab the source (<https://github.com/TeehanLax/Hyperlapse.js>) and
roll your own solution. The API is really simple and versatile.

~~~
moontear
Thanks for creating Hyperlapse - it's awesome and is something I've been
looking for! How is it possible to have multiple lookat point along a
hyperlapse? Or would I have to stack multiple hyperlapses together to first
look at this one point, then at the next point?

~~~
divy
You could play around with the Three.js camera object. We made a separate
viewer for the video team that had more complicated camera controls (and
higher max frame + zoom level).

~~~
moontear
... and you wouldn't release that separate viewer, would you? I'm planing on
using a hyperlapse for a recent roadtrip through the US, including photos. I
also want to create a video from the hyperlapse and add the photos via
AfterEffects.

~~~
divy
You get the idea with the dat.gui strapped example from the repo:
<http://tllabs.io/hyperlapse/examples/viewer.html>

------
usefulcat
I kept expecting the music to morph into Star Guitar
(<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0S43IwBF0uM>)

~~~
wmeredith
F-yeah, Star Guitar! This is one of my all time favorite music videos. Once
you figure out what is going on it's such a fun and amazing, "Ah ha!" moment
and then it really keeps delivering throughout the whole video.

~~~
franzb
Also interesting is the making of Star Guitar:
<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GF0-wGbRqEs>

------
abw12345
Nightless, 2010 by Yuichiro Tamura

<http://www.damianoyurkiewich.com/en/nightless/movie.html>

------
johnward
I call this "Google Street View Motion Sickness"

~~~
ctdonath
I call this "Daily Dose of Sheer Raging Awesomeness".

------
forgetcolor
their interface crashed my mac hard. using chrome. save everything before
trying this out.

~~~
jewbacca
Similarly. Chrome 26.0.1410.65 on OS X 10.8.2. Not so much a crash as a lockup
-- no mouse movement, except for a single frame update about 45 seconds in.

I assume it's a WebGL problem. My logs are spammed with "kernel[0]:
NVDA(OpenGL): Channel exception! exception type = 0xd = GR: SW Notify Error"
and "UserEventAgent[235]: Could not get event name for stream/token:
com.apple.time/1882: 0x3: No such process"

------
ajanuary
Looks pretty cool, but the embedded video keeps breaking after 2 seconds of
play.

------
timparker
How do I export it to a video?! So so good - T&L on fire lately.

------
peteretep
Bet you could autogenerate simulator rides from this pretty awesomely...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulator_ride>

------
Intermernet
Can I get confirmation that the small segment starting at 1.49 is somewhere in
Australia? Probably northern WA, NT or FNQ?

~~~
mgualt
The 2011 video I referenced in my other comment was taken along Coorow-Latham
road, in WA, with the same camera motions... Perhaps this one was also taken
there?

------
ukandy
Panning following the contrails is beautiful. Very creative.

------
davidradcliffe
Very well done!

------
mrgreenfur
Why not link directly to the new tool?

------
jboggan
Koyaanisqatsi.

------
visarga
It's cool but I can't get a sustainable stream from Vimeo. It defeats the
purpose of video streaming.

